
Sweden said it didn't need a lockdown because people could be trusted - SirLJ
https://www.businessinsider.com/coronavirus-sweden-no-lockdown-asks-people-to-stay-apart-2020-4
======
tomohawk
They're still in the "we'll see" category. According to the data, they're at
78 deaths per million

[https://ourworldindata.org/grapher/total-covid-deaths-per-
mi...](https://ourworldindata.org/grapher/total-covid-deaths-per-million)

This compares reasonably well with other countries with trustworthy data. Not
as good as the US (50/million), but certainly better than France
(187/million), Italy (300+/million) and Spain (300+/million).

The curve of their daily deaths does not look too bad.

[https://ourworldindata.org/grapher/daily-covid-
deaths-3-day-...](https://ourworldindata.org/grapher/daily-covid-deaths-3-day-
average?country=GBR+ESP+ITA+KOR+SWE+DEU)

Of the European countries in that chart, Germany looks like it is doing the
best. It has 8x the population of Sweden.

~~~
econcon
I read in some article that if you died and if in postmortem it's found that
you died of Coronavirus, Germany doesn't add it to their Coronavirus death
statistics.

Basically they only include the death which were confirmed Coronavirus cases
before death occured.

